# Best Wing for B13 w R33 WBK



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

what is the best wing for a B13 Sentra with the R33 Style Wide Body kit. Im looking for a wing thats not 2 ricey, nothing aluminum. any help wouild be cool
mav


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

its not about which one is better, because there isnt.....its all about what u want.

visit http://www.customautotrim.com/spoilers/nissan_wings.htm
it has pics and u can choose to buy the wing either primered or color coated.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'd rock a drift-style wing - something like the Aerogear Predator.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

the no wing look is also awsome


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Personally, I think it probably needs a wing to complete the look. The WB R33 is so aggressive that the lack of a clean wing would make it feel unfinished to me.

EDIT: What happened to the custom one-off Bomex-style kit? Thought you were going to 'glass one up.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

i think it'd look klean with the r33 wings. that come with them. i think stock becuase i see mini . many. MANY of them with those spoilers. but...... yeah. i was keerious about that Bomex project too. i really want to see how it turn'd out. it would look way awsome because it gives. it a LESS [BOXEY] look to it.


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

*Bomex Kits*

i dont know how to quote people but samo and stevenlk_20,
I am still going to work on the bomex kit but i decided i wanted this one first. the bomex kit is going to be a surprise for next show season. it will still be made but i just didnt want to rush to have it done by december. ill keep u guys posted and thanks for the replys
mav


Edit:
I looked on that site and am thinking baout the factory japan spoiler from the 95-99 Sentra its like the 10th one down on this page 
http://www.customautotrim.com/spoilers/nissan_wings3.htm
check it out and tell me what u think


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Bomex Kits*



Modernmav said:


> *i dont know how to quote people but samo and stevenlk_20,
> I am still going to work on the bomex kit but i decided i wanted this one first. the bomex kit is going to be a surprise for next show season. it will still be made but i just didnt want to rush to have it done by december. ill keep u guys posted and thanks for the replys
> mav
> *


to quote someone, click on the button that says quote under the person's post that u want to quote, its all the way on the bottom on the far right


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

samo said:


> *I'd rock a drift-style wing - something like the Aerogear Predator. *


samo, i just checked aerogears website and they dont have a preditor wing. can u show me what ur talking about
mav


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Sorry, my bad. It's the Aerogear _Hybrid_. You'll have to get one off a similar car - an early-nineties Accord for instance. Check out Mike's thread about the new spoiler he made - it's like "New B14 Drift Spoiler" or something to that effect. The spoiler is originally a Hybrid.


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

*o the black widow spoiler*

o ur talking about that black widow spoiler he made
the aero gear "hybrid" wing is the same thing. but yeah i already emailed him about it asking if it would fit my b13.
havnt heard back from him yet. thanks for the help,
mav


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Actually, it's not a Black Widow wing - it's an Aerogear Hybrid, modified to fit the 200SX. I've had that wing in my hands, before he modded it, and I know the curves of the 200SX trunklid, and there's pretty much no way it's going to fit well on a B13. I think an early-ninteties Accord has a similar enough shape that a wing from one (Aerogear makes one that fits) will work on a B13 with minimal to no modification.


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

*thanx*

thanks samo,
i might just go with the first wing i found , its a jdm nissan 200sx wing, i posted the link to it earlyer in this thread,
if u wanna check it out and tell me what u think.
mav


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It's a nice-looking wing, but I don't really think it flows well with the lines of the B13, or the lines of the kit. You need something "chunkier" and a bit more square. Plus, _everybody_ has a wing that looks like that.


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

I just got an email back from GD2K, the makers of blackwidow, and they said the best wing to try and mount is from a 94-97 accord because of its flat mounting. So im probably gonna try that
mav


----------



## akapaul (May 25, 2002)

Modernmav said:


> *what is the best wing for a B13 Sentra with the R33 Style Wide Body kit. Im looking for a wing thats not 2 ricey, nothing aluminum. any help wouild be cool
> mav *


oem b13 se-r wing


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Yea I am looking at one of those for my car right now. I want one a little bigger but not as big as that 9.5 inch one. Maybe I'll go with a ricey low CF wing


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Look for a Nissan Silvia S15 Spec-R Aero wing. They look awesome on B13's. That's what I have on my car. Got it offa ebay.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

hey fugiot... do you have any pics of your car?

Since you live in Denver, Colorado...
there is going to be a car show on Saturday August 2nd, on Smokey Hill and Himilaya, in a Safeway parking lot..

you should come.. and sport off your car! 

i'll be there with my orange 280Z.... it starts at 11:00am


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

phew, sorry dude, I work Saturday's. I have one of those...uhh, what are they called?....uhh, oh yeah, 9-5 jobs. I wish I could go though. Paperwork sux.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Plus that, and my car looks like crap right now. I just bought offa some old lady, so I haven't done much at all to it yet. The S15 wing is black and my car is maroon, so I just had it on there for a couple of days. After i get the dents out of the car and paint it I'll take it to some local shows.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

Modernmav...
dont listen to ground designs, they tell everyone that including me, i've already made a black widow wing for my b13 and chose not to use it, i posted pics on the forums while i was still working on it...but my advise to you is use a bomex wing from a 92 supra which identical to black widow, trust me it almost fits perfect and its not too crazy looking. unfortunatly i found this out after i made my wing which took soo much work and materials got expensive considering i did the work myself and in the long run i'm just going to use the stock wing because i like the way it looks with my zenon kit....p.m. me if you have any questions.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

here are pics of what it looked like while the work was in prgress

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22592


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Hey Se_Nismo are you done with your car yet? Post some pics.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

fugiot said:


> *Look for a Nissan Silvia S15 Spec-R Aero wing. They look awesome on B13's. That's what I have on my car. Got it offa ebay. *


I have searched everywhere and cant find a single pic of this wing. Post a pic of the wing, or of it on your car so I can decide please!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya, i'm curious to see what the car looks like with that wing too


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Alright, well, like I said, I only had it on my B13 for about 48hours. I didn't take any pics of it because: 1) My car looks like crap right now and 2) the wing's a different color than my car so it looks funky anyway. Here's a link to see what it looks like though.

http://www.fast-autos.net/nissan/silvia2.html


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

cool i want one, do u guys think i can get one from a nissan dealer here in the states?
mav


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i think so, i believe the US dealerships can order oem parts from japan.....not sure tho


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Hmm, I'll bet that'll be expensive. But if there's no other choice, got for it. I haven't seen one on Ebay since I bought mine. But then again, I haven't really checked.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Hey, if you're still looking for an SE-R spoiler, I found one on Ebay for $30

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33638&item=2426225933


----------

